# Pelosi Asks For Articles Of Impeachment



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

It's official, the House will proceed with articles of impeachment with Pelosi stating there is "No choice but to act".
She's right that they have no choice but to act because they long ago passed the point of no return where they could stop without looking stupid. Now they must proceed and look stupid. 
Many Democrats have possibly signed there own pink slips when it comes to reelections in November and Pelosi could very well lose her cardboard crown. Although they blame Trump they really have no one to blame but themselves. The left began talking about impeachment the day Trump beat Clinton and by the time he was sworn into office their talk had turned into obsession and they have been unable to control themselves since then.
They need to remember the old saying, _be careful what you wish for_.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Good, get on with it. Let's see if it has the same support as the one earlier this year had. I suspect it will.
34 Senate seats will have to halt campaigning. Yea, right, it will die a triumphant whimper.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

All this before Nadlers committee has heard a single witness?

This is amazing. They've lost their minds

AFS


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Many folks are being whipped up by the media. They actually believe all the "crap" they see and hear on TV, internet and print. Go to any liberal website and read the comments. They believe President Trump is a Russian spy to this day! What they fail to see is this is tearing the country and parts of the world apart. Very ripe for a UN type entity to take over. Most of the ideas proposed by the communists will lead to starvation and worse. Compare their ideas to Stalin, Mao, Hitler and you will see a pattern. Ask yourself why Cuba, and Venezuela are not in the news anymore. Our own FBI, CIA and NSA are spying on citizens without a valid warrant. The NSA gets every phone call, text message and email you send. And not just the meta data. This data is stored in a massive facility somewhere in Utah I believe. No one cares anymore.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The way it looks to me, the House Majority Socialists are down to abuse of power and contempt of congress as impeachable offenses. I call B.S.
Yesterday I heard Pelosi defending against a comment made by Jonathon Turley regarding how fast this impeachment is going. She stated that *"This has been going on for two and a half years."
Does anyone see a problem here?*

GW


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I just heard on the news that Turley is getting death threats and demands that his university fire him. The communists not only hate us but anyone who speaks the truth. And the communists blame us for the divide and hate? They need a serious look in the mirror. All for power, money. Remember they tried to impeach President Ronald Reagan and both Bushes. What kind of life do you live with that much hate 24/7? I'm going for a long walk in the snow!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Pelosi needs to go!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner12 said:


> Pelosi needs to go!


Pelosi, Shiff, & Swallwell, all California lefties that do nothing for our country. I doubt any of them have to worry about their jobs.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Pelosi, Shiff, & Swallwell, all California lefties that do nothing for our country. I doubt any of them have to worry about their jobs.
> 
> GW


Pelosi's job as a representative is very secure since her district is San Francisco. Swalwell's district is just across the bay in Alameda County so he's probably safe. Schiff is from Southern California and his district is north of Los Angeles up to the Santa Clarita area so his job may not be as secure. He has managed to get reelected about eight times but he's never been in the spotlight like he is now. 
Pelosi's job as Speaker Of The House is in jeopardy if the Republicans take over the majority in November.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner12 said:


> Pelosi needs to go!


The entire Democrat party needs to go. When Pelosi goes there'll always be another worthless swine that takes her place. Unfortunately California is gone. The "takers" now outnumber the "makers". It's become a sanctuary for illegal invaders and social miscreants that demand that the government provide for them. The Democrats are all too willing to give it to them in the name of social justice. Not that they give a shit about these people. They're just a means to an end. Their only purpose is to maintain the Democrats power structure. It's in the Democrats best interests to keep people condemned to a life of dependency, poverty and despair.

Then there are the wealthy Liberal elite that are too greedy with their own money but in order to cleanse their own conscience and guilt support the Democrats. They have no problems with using taxpayer dollars to fund all of their beloved programs while hiring tax attorneys and accountants in order to pay as little in taxes as possible for themselves.

In the end it's all about absolute power and control. It's a lot harder to control people who can take care of and provide for themselves without any government assistance. There are not enough wealthy people to go around to tax into oblivion to support a massive socialist welfare state. That burden has to fall on the middle class. It then gets to the point that the middle class gets pushed so far down the economic ladder that they too demand to be taken care of. After all they will be no better off than those who live off the government teat.

The United States of America is becoming a socialist welfare state ruled by plutocrats and kleptocrats. The sad thing about all this is that a lot of people couldn't give a shit about politics and vote for politicians that promise them the most. They're too stupid to realize, that they'll never get ahead by being a slave to the hand that feeds them. That's just where those politicians want to keep them.

Sorry for the rant, but when the f*** are people ever gonna' wake up?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

yellowtr said:


> Many folks are being whipped up by the media. They actually believe all the "crap" they see and hear on TV, internet and print. Go to any liberal website and read the comments. They believe President Trump is a Russian spy to this day! What they fail to see is this is tearing the country and parts of the world apart. Very ripe for a UN type entity to take over. Most of the ideas proposed by the communists will lead to starvation and worse. Compare their ideas to Stalin, Mao, Hitler and you will see a pattern. Ask yourself why Cuba, and Venezuela are not in the news anymore. Our own FBI, CIA and NSA are spying on citizens without a valid warrant. The NSA gets every phone call, text message and email you send. And not just the meta data. This data is stored in a massive facility somewhere in Utah I believe. No one cares anymore.


The left is well aware that they, with the help of the liberal media, are tearing this country apart. That has been their goal for a long time and they are getting closer and closer to achieving that goal. 
I've said before that the left hates America in it's current form but they don't want to just change it, that takes too long. They want to tear it down so they can build the kind of America that they want. 
I'm pretty sure most of you know exactly what kind of America they want.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> The way it looks to me, the House Majority Socialists are down to abuse of power and contempt of congress as impeachable offenses. I call B.S.
> Yesterday I heard Pelosi defending against a comment made by Jonathon Turley regarding how fast this impeachment is going. She stated that *"This has been going on for two and a half years."
> Does anyone see a problem here?*
> 
> GW


That is a damn nice lookin' hat! But depending on where you are you've got to be careful what you wear these days. Especially when you go about armed. Where I live people would come up and shake your hand. New York or California not so much. How's that for tolerance, civility and diversity of thought?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> That is a damn nice lookin' hat! But depending on where you are you've got to be careful what you wear these days. Especially when you go about armed. Where I live people would come up and shake your hand. New York or California not so much. How's that for tolerance, civility and diversity of thought?


You're right about that. In my neck of the woods (Southeast L.A. County) you would not want to wear a Trump hat in public. There is no tolerance, civility or diversity of thought here when it comes to Trump. There is only hatred.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is just the democrat re-election campaign soap opera at taxpayer expense they know good and well the Senate will not convict. They will scream those evil republicans would not do what is right. Pres. Trump will continue to show the democrat ideas are wrong and prove it buy the results of his actions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> You're right about that. In my neck of the woods (Southeast L.A. County) you would not want to wear a Trump hat in public. There is no tolerance, civility or diversity of thought here when it comes to Trump. There is only hatred.


Even where I live I never wear or display anything of political nature. For one, I'm armed and want to avoid any type of confrontation like the plague. Second it's not worth having your vehicle or property vandalized by the "tolerant left".

There's one idiot out here who's vehicle is plastered with all kinds of stickers promoting just about every Left wing cause that one could imagine. I'm surprised that she doesn't get pulled over. About the only place where there aren't any stickers is the windshield. Every time I see that car, I think to myself: "What a f'n idiot". Does she really think she's gonna' influence anyone with her stupidity? With all of those stickers, the dumb bitch is obviously oblivious to her surroundings. I hope that she ignores the RR crossing and the blaring of air horns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> This is just the democrat re-election campaign soap opera at taxpayer expense they know good and well the Senate will not convict. They will scream those evil republicans would not do what is right. Pres. Trump will continue to show the democrat ideas are wrong and prove it buy the results of his actions.


The good news is that I don't think it's gonna' turn out well for them. People are beginning to wise up. Especially when the "bug eyed bitch from Frisco" goes before the camera. What a miserable wretch she is. It makes you wonder how someone like that can achieve such power?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> That is a damn nice lookin' hat! But depending on where you are you've got to be careful what you wear these days. Especially when you go about armed. Where I live people would come up and shake your hand. New York or California not so much. How's that for tolerance, civility and diversity of thought?


I wear it everywhere, especially now that this impeachment charade is going on. Nobody screws with me around here. Maybe because Wisconsinites are polite, or maybe because I look like a poor choice to screw with.
Meanwhile, Pelosi is now saying that the impeachment is no longer over Ukraine but rather because he went to court to question the validity of the Speakers demands for documents that Trump considered privileged. I believe that Pelosi is going to see a mutiny over the bullshit tactics she's using.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> This is just the democrat re-election campaign soap opera at taxpayer expense they know good and well the Senate will not convict. They will scream those evil republicans would not do what is right. Pres. Trump will continue to show the democrat ideas are wrong and prove it buy the results of his actions.


Not a very smart reelection campaign if you ask me. They're not going to win any new votes and may end up losing the House. The left will vote Democrat but they were always going to vote Democrat so no new votes there. The impeachment circus is not helping the old, white candidates at all so no new votes there either. 
I'm sure they always knew it would never pass the Senate but I think they seriously underestimated how badly it will go for them when the Republicans take over the proceedings. I can only imagine the list of witnesses that will be called and made to answer for their actions.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

What did Trump do?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner12 said:


> What did Trump do?


Well today he received an unemployment report that is below 3.5%. Which is the best since 1969. Other than that He has cleared the way so we are an energy exporter for the first time and no longer obliged to kiss Arab ass. He has pledged to protect our gun rights, and put the VA back on the mend.
So not much according to the socialist bastids!

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

denner12 said:


> What did Trump do?


Denied Hillary "Her Turn".
Haven't you been keeping up?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

This is just a partial list of things the Trump administration has done in the first three years while the Democrats have spent their time trying to impeach him for not being a nice man. 

1. Almost 4 million jobs created since election 
2. More Americans are now employed than ever recorded before in our history 
3. We have created more than 400,000 manufacturing jobs since my election 
4. Manufacturing jobs growing at the fastest rate in more than THREE DECADES 
5. Economic growth last quarter hit 4.2 percent 
6. New unemployment claims recently hit a 49-year low 
7. Median household income has hit highest level ever recorded 
8. African-American unemployment has recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded
9. Hispanic-American unemployment is at the lowest rate ever recorded 
10. Asian-American unemployment recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded
11. Women’s unemployment recently reached the lowest rate in 65 years 
12. Youth unemployment has recently hit the lowest rate in nearly half a century 
13. Veterans’ unemployment recently reached its lowest rate in nearly 20 years 
14. Almost 3.9 million Americans have been lifted off food stamps since the election
15. Signed the biggest package of tax cuts and reforms in history. After tax cuts, over $300 billion poured back in to the U.S. in the first quarter alone 
16. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE 
17. The FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history 
18. Reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs 
19. Secured $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic 
20. Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act, expanded VA telehealth services
21. Secured record $700 billion in military funding; $716 billion next year


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

denner12 said:


> What did Trump do?


In regard to why Trump is being impeached the Dems have a long list of reasons that amount to throwing sh*t against the wall and hoping some of it sticks. 
Officially they are relying on the phone conversation last July with the president of Ukraine.
Quote:
"Pulling from the House's 300-page investigation of the Ukraine matter, Democrats are focusing on at least three areas - abuse of power, bribery and obstruction - that could result in two to five articles, they say.
They argue that Trump abused the power of his office by putting personal political gain over national security interests; engaging in bribery by holding out $400 million in military aid that Congress had approved for Ukraine; and then obstructing Congress by stonewalling the investigation."

The real reason they are impeaching him was summed up nicely by Al Green (D) when he said "We have to impeach him because we can't beat him in an election".


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

How can she ask for articles of impeachment when the hearing are still underway?

Isn't that the cart before the horse,
I know I'm being logical.

AFS


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

desertman said:


> That is a damn nice lookin' hat! But depending on where you are you've got to be careful what you wear these days. Especially when you go about armed. Where I live people would come up and shake your hand. New York or California not so much. How's that for tolerance, civility and diversity of thought?


NYC and most larger cities in NY yes. But most rural areas, upstate, no. Our county voted for President Trump by over 10% and will do the same in 2020. But like California, we can't compete with the big cities. The majority of citizens will vote for President Trump in 2020 and will not consider their party because they love their country.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> *NYC and most larger cities in NY yes.* But most rural areas, upstate, no. Our county voted for President Trump by over 10% and will do the same in 2020. But like California, we can't compete with the big cities. The majority of citizens will vote for President Trump in 2020 and will not consider their party because they love their country.


Sorry about that I shouldn't have lumped the whole state together. It's just that New York and California are known as the most Liberal states in the nation. Unfortunately that's because of their major cities and metro areas. If you look at an electoral map most of the counties throughout the United States are red. Of California's 58 counties 25 went for Trump. Of New York's 62 counties 46 went for Trump.

Of Arizona's 15 counties 11 went for Trump. Of the Blue counties, Arizona's largest county in land mass is Coconino, except for Flagstaff it's pretty empty, I'd say half the county is on the Indian Reservation. Same for Pima County. Santa Cruz is a border county it's about 80% Mexican. Apache County at the Northeast is almost entirely on the reservation, 70% are Navajo.

It's too bad that states don't have a system like the electoral college for electing their governors.

What's really surprising is that Vermont which is all blue has some of the most lenient gun laws in the nation.


----------

